# Where can I find bigger motorcycles?



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

I emailed 3 Honda dealers asking if they can get a Honda Fury, only one replied with an offer for small bikes. I found a listed used Fury in Manila for twice the price I'd expect to pay.
Does anyone know a dealer, Manila, Angeles etc that sell bigger bikes?


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

TedDBayer said:


> I emailed 3 Honda dealers asking if they can get a Honda Fury, only one replied with an offer for small bikes. I found a listed used Fury in Manila for twice the price I'd expect to pay.
> Does anyone know a dealer, Manila, Angeles etc that sell bigger bikes?


https://www.facebook.com/suzukibigbikesmakati

Kawasaki Motors Philippines | Leisure Bikes

Margarita Station Full News Story

Main Index - Motorcycle Philippines Classifieds


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

HARLEY DAVIDSON of MANILA of course...if you are interested in the really BIG bikes! They are located in San Juan right on EDSA and they currently have a very nice selection of bikes on site. I was just there a few days ago and they easily had 50 or 60 bikes in the showroom, (8 or 10) and warehouse, (40 or 50 bikes right behind the showroom).

Also, the only Honda dealer that I have seen that carries the bigger bikes is the dealer in Makati! They had two Fury's in stock when I was there a few weeks ago...

Every time I asked about the bigger bikes, everyone always told me to go to the Honda dealer in Makati,, but I am a true Harley enthusiast at heart.

I had one friend who told me that the biggest selection of bikes in the Philippines is noted as the motorcycle capital of the Philippines and it is on 10th Avenue in Caloocan City...I have not been there yet but I am told there are literally hundreds of motorcycle shops, accessory shops, mechanics, etc. all crammed onto this one street for several blocks! You may want to make a visit to this location. I am told that if it exists in the Philippines you will find it here as far as motorcycles go.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

One thing to keep in mind if after a big bike. The big ones like the Honda Goldwings are specialty bikes here. Much of it is computerized and as such can be near impossible to find someone truly qualified to work on it. This is especially true if outside the bigger cities. So called mechanics here hardly know enough to be able to keep the 155cc bikes running. Just imagine the damage that would be done to a piece of art like a Harley or Goldwing!
Another issue is going to be locating parts when needed. Think twice real hard before jumping into the big bike game here. This ain't Kansas..


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

so what do I do, get an older precomputer bike that I can repair? I still can't find a link to a Honda Fury for sale.
I'll never get over what trash Harleys were years ago, the rear cylinder over heated among other things, I just looked at the Vrod, I thought they were more money. Harley prices really have come down. A Vrod at home is under 20k CAD. I sent an email to HD ph for a price. Their site is screwed up and getting an answer from anyone in the Ph,, good luck. Every other Harley dealer posts the price.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

The best advantage to having a big bike is that anything less than 400cc is NOT allowed on the highways, expressways and Skyway...ONLY bikes larger than 400cc are allowed. Smaller bikes are good for in town use only or in the Province.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

TedDBayer said:


> so what do I do, get an older precomputer bike that I can repair? I still can't find a link to a Honda Fury for sale.
> I'll never get over what trash Harleys were years ago, the rear cylinder over heated among other things, I just looked at the Vrod, I thought they were more money. Harley prices really have come down. A Vrod at home is under 20k CAD. I sent an email to HD ph for a price. Their site is screwed up and getting an answer from anyone in the Ph,, good luck. Every other Harley dealer posts the price.




The Manila Harley shop has several factory trained mechanics on staff, and they are required to get upgrades and recertification twice a year...I can't speak for the other bike manufacturers. It seems like anyone here with a box of tools can open up a mechanic shop and you never know what you are really getting in terms of quality.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

TedDBayer said:


> so what do I do, get an older precomputer bike that I can repair? I still can't find a link to a Honda Fury for sale.
> I'll never get over what trash Harleys were years ago, the rear cylinder over heated among other things, I just looked at the Vrod, I thought they were more money. Harley prices really have come down. A Vrod at home is under 20k CAD. I sent an email to HD ph for a price. Their site is screwed up and getting an answer from anyone in the Ph,, good luck. Every other Harley dealer posts the price.


IMHO, you're not finding alot of ads/availability because the Fury is just not a popular bike here in the PI.

Here is a 2014 Fury - p800k Ad is 3 days old.

VT1300 CX Honda Fury Chopper For Sale Philippines - Find 2nd Hand (Used) VT1300 CX Honda Fury Chopper On OLX

Here are some more ads

Motorcycle & Used motorcycle Philippines for sale | Priceprice.com


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

There were a few big bikes at the American Hardware inside Subic last time I was there. 
No Harleys but I saw a couple of BMW's there and some dirt bikes 400cc's.

They're beside the Royal mall.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

galactic said:


> There were a few big bikes at the American Hardware inside Subic last time I was there.
> No Harleys but I saw a couple of BMW's there and some dirt bikes 400cc's.
> 
> They're beside thal mall.[/QUOTE
> There was a nice kz 750 for sale in baretto before i left,2000 usd


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

TedDBayer said:


> so what do I do, get an older precomputer bike that I can repair? I still can't find a link to a Honda Fury for sale.
> I'll never get over what trash Harleys were years ago, the rear cylinder over heated among other things, I just looked at the Vrod, I thought they were more money. Harley prices really have come down. A Vrod at home is under 20k CAD. I sent an email to HD ph for a price. Their site is screwed up and getting an answer from anyone in the Ph,, good luck. Every other Harley dealer posts the price.


Ted ,there was a nice kaw kz 750 for sale in baretto for 2000 usd before i left. Would have bought it but i have 2 already. Thats a good price. Buddy sold a honda 750 for 200,000 php in kali beach..too much.


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

pakawala said:


> IMHO, you're not finding alot of ads/availability because the Fury is just not a popular bike here in the PI.
> 
> Here is a 2014 Fury - p800k Ad is 3 days old.
> 
> ...


I saw that Fury add, 800k ps, they don't sell for anything close to that in CAD for a new one, I'd rather have a Vrod if the price isn't crazy. I read a Vrods review once where they left the bike sit and idle all day in Death Valley and it didn't over heat.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

The prices of imported bigger bikes are almost double of what we can get in the US. 

I have a VROD that I bought used in 2009 for 600,000p. It is a grey market bike. I would not recommend a grey market bike at this time. You can buy a brand new bike on the up and up but it will cost you.

A brand new VROD at the Harley Dealership in Greenhills will cost you 1.2Mphp. The same bike brand new in the US goes for $17K+. I know bikes are a little more expensive in Canada but am willing to bet they are no where near the Philippine prices.


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

jon1 said:


> The prices of imported bigger bikes are almost double of what we can get in the US.
> 
> I have a VROD that I bought used in 2009 for 600,000p. It is a grey market bike. I would not recommend a grey market bike at this time. You can buy a brand new bike on the up and up but it will cost you.
> 
> A brand new VROD at the Harley Dealership in Greenhills will cost you 1.2Mphp. The same bike brand new in the US goes for $17K+. I know bikes are a little more expensive in Canada but am willing to bet they are no where near the Philippine prices.


hhhh? bumper,,, I hadn't expected the price to be double, Are car prices crazy ??. Last time I was there I asked an Ozy about his Toyota SUV, she said it was cheaper than buying in Oz.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

2 Expats who live near me just bought 2014 Suzuki V-Strom 650's from Suzuki Big Bikes Makati for P350K each. Nice Bike in Angeles City has one for rent if you want to see/ride one.


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

pakawala said:


> 2 Expats who live near me just bought 2014 Suzuki V-Strom 650's from Suzuki Big Bikes Makati for P350K each. Nice Bike in Angeles City has one for rent if you want to see/ride one.


Thanks, I'll be in Angeles this week, maybe I'll rent it. I usually get a scooter. I haven't been crazy for scooters, I thought any I rode could use more front end rake.
At home, I've never had a stock bike going back to '68. I've always at least repainted them. I won't be able to do that in Philippines, so I'd like to buy a nice looking stock bike, if not than just something to ride, 
That Suzuki has a great write up for being a comfortable bike to ride. Even the seat. i couldn't find any bad reviews, some Suz bikes mention Chinese parts in them.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Ropali Classics has recently opened up in Ortigas. They have Urals and Enfields amongst others. Some really nice bikes with classic lines in there.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

You can try Hardcore brothers custom motorcycles in Makati. They have an assortment of consignment bikes and also established the Royal Enfield line in the Philippines. Jimmy, the owner at Hardcore gave me a new 2012 Enfield Bullet for a month in 2012. Not for everyone, but a cool ride none the less. I think they go for $9,000 or so new.


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

Royal Enfields, I don't think they're modern enough, I remember BSA, Triumph, Harley from late 60's early 70's, I had a few 650 BSA, a while ago someone offered me a free 650 BSA in parts, I said no thanks


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

TedDBayer said:


> Royal Enfields, I don't think they're modern enough, I remember BSA, Triumph, Harley from late 60's early 70's, I had a few 650 BSA, a while ago someone offered me a free 650 BSA in parts, I said no thanks


Like I said, not for everyone. New Bullet is fuel injected, 5 speed. unit construction. A similar concept as the new Bonnevile,Or the Guzzi V7. All contenders for market share among the available big bikes in the Philippines that can be bought new from a dealer with dealer support, ect...


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The big bikes just are not very popular over here. With the terrible roads, bad traffic, roosters, sikads.... you just can't go that fast anyway - so the larger bikes go 50 kph just like the scooters


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tukaram said:


> The big bikes just are not very popular over here. With the terrible roads, bad traffic, roosters, sikads.... you just can't go that fast anyway - so the larger bikes go 50 kph just like the scooters


I was going to buy a full-dress Goldwing like I had in the States. It's not so much the speed as it is style and mostly comfort.
What deterred and finally caused me to forget getting a big bike is possible breakdown and maint.

Most mechanics here are hardly able to keep the little ones running. If you are not a qualified mechanic and have something go wrong with a big bike on the road you're sunk. Beyond that is the availability of parts in a hurry if out on a trip. Most big bikes like the Goldwing and BMW's etc are high tech and computerized and well beyond the ability of a roadside shop to help without creating even greater problems.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> I was going to buy a full-dress Goldwing like I had in the States. It's not so much the speed as it is style and mostly comfort.
> What deterred and finally caused me to forget getting a big bike is possible breakdown and maint.
> 
> Most mechanics here are hardly able to keep the little ones running. If you are not a qualified mechanic and have something go wrong with a big bike on the road you're sunk. Beyond that is the availability of parts in a hurry if out on a trip. Most big bikes like the Goldwing and BMW's etc are high tech and computerized and well beyond the ability of a roadside shop to help without creating even greater problems.


I think that if you go into the process understanding that owning a big bike in the Philippines is a luxury item; and you have spent enough time there to realize how hard it can be to get things done... your ready. I didnt get my Harley there until I had built a shop there first. Then I got the same model and year bike in the States, a service manual and a parts manual and made it my job to know how it works. It is obviously a priority for me...LOL. There are also plenty of qualified mechanics in my area of Zambales, or Pampanga to get things sorted. Cheers...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> The big bikes just are not very popular over here. With the terrible roads, bad traffic, roosters, sikads.... you just can't go that fast anyway - so the larger bikes go 50 kph just like the scooters


I think also the locals don't want to get the sort of economy from a motorcycle that they get from a car.


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

I understand that if I post a link, it will be deleted. But what I have is arguably the best source of big bikes on the Philippine internet. So let me try this: this is the link, but you need to translate it to English : motorsiklopilipinas.com > forum > classified > brand of choice.
The site has ALL the brands available in the Philippines. 
There you have it. :fingerscrossed:

Re. fuel consumption, my big bikes in Canada gulps more fuel than my car.


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

lmetrucking said:


> Like I said, not for everyone. New Bullet is fuel injected, 5 speed. unit construction. A similar concept as the new Bonnevile,Or the Guzzi V7. All contenders for market share among the available big bikes in the Philippines that can be bought new from a dealer with dealer support, ect...


ok, thanks that sounds better, i was thinking of repop enfields I read about in India, like original. I'm OK with carbs just not points ignition, probably want electric start. My favourite bikes were Honda CB 750 and 1000 Interseptor. I don't need speed now just comfortable to ride.

And a bike like a CB750, except for engine heat, I'd rather ride that than scooters in a city, it rides better, most scooters dont have enough front end rake to be stable at really slow speeds. I find I have to wrestle too much at really slow speed.


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

Palawenio said:


> I understand that if I post a link, it will be deleted. But what I have is arguably the best source of big bikes on the Philippine internet. So let me try this: this is the link, but you need to translate it to English : motorsiklopilipinas.com > forum > classified > brand of choice.
> The site has ALL the brands available in the Philippines.
> There you have it. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Re. fuel consumption, my big bikes in Canada gulps more fuel than my car.


thanks, found site, I''l look around, too much tagalong so far, found for sale,, thanks a lot..


----------



## DadiangasTexan (Dec 5, 2015)

I've also been trying to buy a Honda Fury, but down in Mindanao. I recently had thought I was going to be able to get a Kawasaki Vulcan 900S, but I think another Westerner got to Manila with the $ first. So are there some real bike shops in Manila? I do not want a Harley as I am not impressed with their quality.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

DadiangasTexan said:


> I've also been trying to buy a Honda Fury, but down in Mindanao. I recently had thought I was going to be able to get a Kawasaki Vulcan 900S, but I think another Westerner got to Manila with the $ first. So are there some real bike shops in Manila? I do not want a Harley as I am not impressed with their quality.


Kawasaki Motors Philippines | Leisure Bikes

Suzuki Big Bikes product Line

Yamaha Motorcycles Products

Look in the "Classifieds" area.

Motorcycle Philippines | Motorcycle News, Articles and Forum


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Quite a few "big bikes" listed on OLX Philippines. Like Ninja 650's, ER6n, Ducati's, etc. In my opinion 650cc is the perfect size for conditions here. Plenty powerful enough, not too bad on fuel. That site is mostly English, unlike other sites.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

DadiangasTexan said:


> I've also been trying to buy a Honda Fury, but down in Mindanao. I recently had thought I was going to be able to get a Kawasaki Vulcan 900S, but I think another Westerner got to Manila with the $ first. So are there some real bike shops in Manila? I do not want a Harley as I am not impressed with their quality.


Jimmy at Hardcore Brothers in Makati. Owns the Royal Enfield franchise, Moto Guzzi, Harley, others also available. There is another shop in Makati that is also the real deal but I cant remember the name. They are the place to go for all big bike parts and can get almost anything. They also sell metric cruisers used with good paperwork. I will post again when I remember the name. It would be a waste of time to go to Makati and not visit both if you are in the market.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

pijoe said:


> Jimmy at Hardcore Brothers in Makati. Owns the Royal Enfield franchise, Moto Guzzi, Harley, others also available. There is another shop in Makati that is also the real deal but I cant remember the name. They are the place to go for all big bike parts and can get almost anything. They also sell metric cruisers used with good paperwork. I will post again when I remember the name. It would be a waste of time to go to Makati and not visit both if you are in the market.


Caloocan Sales is the name of the other place. The main store is in Grace Park, they also have a showroom near P Burgos in Makati.


----------



## DadiangasTexan (Dec 5, 2015)

pakawala said:


> IMHO, you're not finding alot of ads/availability because the Fury is just not a popular bike here in the PI.
> 
> Here is a 2014 Fury - p800k Ad is 3 days old.
> 
> ....



I saw that bike and I strongly considered it. In the end, EMCOR came through and they will deliver my bike in Gensan. I've been in their showroom before along with 3 dozen other shops in Gensan/Dadiangas and thought that's where I'd get my scoot from.


----------

